# Cossiecol's Offical DW WO WO Lambs Wool Wash Mitt Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Probably the most important aspect of any wash routine is to decide on what wash mitt/pad or dare I say sponge you are going to use. With this in mind WO WO have created the Australian and New Zealand lambs wool wash mitt.

*The Product:*



This mitt arrived in the (what I assume to be standard for wash items) mesh drying bag. The label attached to the bag contained all the background information and more importantly the care instructions, like the other products I've tested was simple to read.

When trying the mitt on it was a very good size, not too big that it flapped about when you were using it, yet not too small that you felt in a hurry to finish the wash. It also seemed to help with the cold water in my buckets, although this could have been the placebo effect by thinking it uses hide as a lining.



*WO WO State:*
A deep pile, high quality, Australian and New Zealand Lambs Wool Wash Mitt.

• Lambswool fibres lift & trap dirt & grime
• Comfort-fit cuff
• Complete with mesh drying bag

Long pile wash mitts will help prevent trapping dirt between the wash mitt and the surface of your paintwork, glass and plastic trim. This will help reduce minor scratches and the appearance of swirl marks and marring.

*The Method:*
Snow foam was first applied to the car, left to dwell for 5 minutes then power washed off to remove any dirt that could be removed and thus reducing the chance of inflicting any damage. Following that the car was then washed using the two bucket approach and working top down.

The mitt seemed to hold a very good amount of water and shampoo which made it easy for the mitt to glide across the panels of the car.



*The Price:*
The Wash Mitt can be bought directly from WO WO for £16.99 (prior to the discount) by following this link - http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop

*Would I use this again?:*
I would use this again as it appears to be another quality product from WO WO.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A well proportioned wash mitt that's comfortable to use, holds plenty water and product as well as being not overly expensive to buy. I have used some wash mitts that were more expensive than this and seemed to have less quality.

*Anything I would change?:*
Thinking about this one, there's not much I would suggest to be changed, the option is there on the website if you prefer to have a mitt with the thumb added, or you could have the pure mitt like the one I have tested. WO WO appear to have given the wash line up a great deal of thought.

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Colin for another great review!

The wash mitts were our opening line and we've always had great feedback on them, the drying bag comes into its own with the wool mitts as it allows the user to avoid damaging the mitt while drying and storing too.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx again cossiecol


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Brilliant Review

Looks like a quality mitt


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice review Col. How does it compare to the MM mitt?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the review . Appreciated .

A good thing as I never heard of either the company or the product itself .


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

They are both good mitts, this one seems to hold slightly more water and product, however as they are two completely different mitts I wouldn't want to rate one over the other.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice review Col, which shampoo was this one used with?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Nice review Col, which shampoo was this one used with?


To be honest mate I can't quite remember, it's was either the Sonax one or the a Britemax one, I'm leaning towards the Sonax though.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> To be honest mate I can't quite remember, it's was either the Sonax one or the a Britemax one, I'm leaning towards the Sonax though.


:lol:


----------

